# My Monitor Turns Purple



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

My monitor is turning purple randomly. I dont know how to fix this problem. I tryed many things. It seems like when I turn the computer off from the power strip and leave it off for 2 minutes or so the graphics turn back to normal. Then within 5 minutes the screen goes purple again.

Things I tryed:
1. I tried unplugging the monitor
2. I looked to see if the power connector in my pc wasnt loose on the graphics card
3. I uninstalled and reinstalled drivers.
4. I reassembled the graphics card

I am beginning to think the graphics card is malfunctioning. I hate to say that because I got a good deal for it. I got the Radeon X1650 Pro AGP for like 60 bucks. I thought that was a good deal. Should I try to reformat my hard drive and see if it improves. HELP PLEAZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## macroman (Sep 20, 2008)

its a bad plug or you have broke a wire in the cable,look for a bend or kink in it or see if been pulled out of the plug, try moving the cable a little bit when its purple and only a little bit


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Probably the green lead. Does it turn solid purple or tint everything purple?


----------



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

It is not solid purple. It is just tinted in a purple color.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea sounds either like the cable or connection , when the green isn't connected that leaves only the red and blue thus makeing it appear purple. Provideing that you have a decent power supply and the latest drivers and bios thats what I'm guessing it is.


----------



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

ok thanks for the help guys I will try a new cable


----------

